# I need help again.



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Last year a number of you gave me advice on trouble shooting my Tacoma. After some new plugs and new wires it still runs like a champ. Now I need some advice on my wife's care.
I bought her a Dodge Durango a few months ago. Soon after we purchased it we notice a sweet smell that could only be anti-freeze. We didn't always notice it, but now the smell is very bad. The Durango will stream up after just driving it down the road. After we park it, it will leak anti-freeze out the bottom and pop and sizzle for several minutes.
Here's the interesting part. The temperature gauge never indicates that it is overheating. I thought maybe it could be a head gasket. Oil looks normal however, no milky looking residue.
So for all you mechanic minds out there what do you think?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The smell is strongest in the cab? Possible steam through the vents and the leak is just in front of the firewall passemger side? If so, it would be the heater corel if it is it may be worth trying to repair with Bars Leak or Alumaseal first. If not it would be a matter of taking the dash apart; some are very easy and some are a lot of work. Further test would be to see if the problem only occurs when the heater is on since the heater core is otherwise bypassed when not in use. The leaking in front of the firewall would be from the leaking heater core leaking into the case, which in turn dumps the leak back through the firewall and out. 

If it is the headgasket it can cause the engine to run rough right after filling the cooling system; when it is low the coolant may not reach the cooling ports in the head to be able to leak into the cylinders (depends on where the leak is in the gasket); there are many other variations including foaming in the coolant. 

My money is on the heater core! Good luck!


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

So I took it for a drive this morning to drive it with the heater off. At first it seemed to do better. After a few miles though I started to notice some steam coming out of the two center vents. The air system is still turned off, but theres still steam coming. However when I got it back to my garadge it didnt leak anti freeze out the bottom like before. 
When Auto zone opens Im going to go pick up a heater core and see if I can figure out how to put it in.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good luck with it, car problems suck!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Be sure and get the repair manual for $20; some of those are much more complex than others; on a little older Fords it was nothing but two bolts and then the two hose clamps inside the engine compartment, but a nightmare on a GM that I did once. Just be very careful with the core itself as the fins are very thin and fragile.


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

If you are doing a heater core, it is highly advisable to change the hoses at the same time. I had a GMC 1/2 ton to that seemed to be leaking at the heater core (luckily under warranty) and as I was watching the mechanic do the job he started to hook up the hoses. I asked him to change them even if I had to pay out of pocket. One of hoses had cracked lengthwise, hence my leak. He did a pressure check on the core that he just pulled and it was good! He just replaced a good part. Either way it was fixed via new hoses and a core that was not neccesary.

Also, if you have easy access and the vehicle design was not retarded they are pretty simple. I did one on a 78 camaro that took two days and had to almost remove the dash.....it sucked!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

I agree, heater core, i would check the hoses for sure and while your at it replace the thermostat. They are cheap and easy to replace... good luck


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

Do not attempt that job without a manual!!!!!!!!!
It will save you hours! and help prevent you from breaking expensive plastic parts!!!


----------

